# Edge of Tomorrow: Extralanger deutscher Trailer zum Tom-Cruise-Spektakel



## SimonFistrich (15. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Edge of Tomorrow: Extralanger deutscher Trailer zum Tom-Cruise-Spektakel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Edge of Tomorrow: Extralanger deutscher Trailer zum Tom-Cruise-Spektakel


----------



## NForcer-SMC (15. Mai 2014)

Yes, darauf freue ich mich schon sehr. Tom Cruise in solchen Filmen, immer wieder genial.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2014)

Für nen Trailer spoilert der mir fast schon zuviel von der Action  Aber wird sicher n netter Popcornfilm. Ob er die Klasse eines Oblivion erreicht, wird man sehen. Dieses _"Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier"_ - Element ist aber schon mal nett.


----------

